# Upsetting the neighbours



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

We have just bought a new property and there is parking at the rear of the house.

The only thing was the person who lived right at the end near the entrance.

They DID have a large over grown bush that brushed the paintwork of my car everytime i went past. 

Well yesterday i chopped the few little vine things that were brushing on my car.

Out came the person in question and proceeded to go bananas.

Well it was simple and said that as it was a right of way for all things including emergency services and they soon changed there tune.

Everything soon calmed down and we did share a beer together. 

Now he wants to know how i got my car looking so good.

I dont think he will understand........

Should of left the bushes alone


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

:lol: - great story :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

so there is an alley you drive down to get to your drive/parking area?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

That's not upsetting the neighbours, my car washing caused me (or the rest of my family) not to speak to my neighbours for about 10 years. Well I say we didn't speak I said hello and they ignored me totally. It was my inability to stop the water running down the gravel track at the front of the houses on the hill we live on that was their issue. I think I posted this before but the guy has only started talking to me since his wife died, he must be at least 90 years old though.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Aahh now you shouldn't have trimmed his bush :lol: he's going to think your mad if you try and explain detailing to him! :thumb: just say instead of boring him you'll just make his one shiney as compo for the bush he's lost...


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Could be a fellow addict 

You'll be snowfoaming your cars together on a Sunday morning soon !


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Your neighbour should be grateful. If said bush had been fouling my car, I'd have let rip on it with the most deadly weed killer I could find.

Oh wait - I actually did that over at my sister's place (exact same config as the OP by the sounds of it). The offending bush (that was not being maintained by its owner and was becoming an obstacle) turned into a puddle of mulch in less than 24 hours, a new personal best!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

alexj said:


> Could be a fellow addict
> 
> You'll be snowfoaming your cars together on a Sunday morning soon !


That sounds very erotic in a gay sort of way :what:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't trust him, he's trying to lull you into a false sense of security and before you know it you'll come home to find him washing your car with washing up liquid & a mop!

Trust no-one


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Don't trust him, he's trying to lull you into a false sense of security and before you know it you'll come home to find him washing your car with washing up liquid & a mop!
> 
> Trust no-one


Hahaha this made me wee a little

Chris


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Hahaha this made me wee a little
> 
> Chris


:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

*Quote:
Originally Posted by J1ODY A View Post
Don't trust him, he's trying to lull you into a false sense of security and before you know it you'll come home to find him washing your car with washing up liquid & a mop!

Trust no-one
Hahaha this made me wee a little*

Both those replies made me chuckle! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CornishSteve (May 20, 2012)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Hahaha this made me wee a little
> 
> Chris


You should probably get that checked...


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Sounds like the start of a beautiful bromance!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

J1ODY A said:


> Don't trust him, he's trying to lull you into a false sense of security and before you know it you'll come home to find him washing your car with washing up liquid & a mop!
> 
> Trust no-one


 what's wrong with a mop n fairy liquid


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sometimes you just can't win. Other weekend I had a spare hour and offered to clean one neighbours car for them. Mid wash other neighbour moans the water is running down their path!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Don't trust him, he's trying to lull you into a false sense of security and before you know it you'll come home to find him washing your car with washing up liquid & a mop!
> 
> Trust no-one


If he does he wil b sharing the fertile soil along with the f ing bush. I told him i would share my secrets if he buys a bottle of vodka and some stella.

We have spoken and decided on a nono sealant of some sort for easy maintanance.

Turns out the guy would love to detail but is too busy

one saab 93 being enhqnced soon for some vodka and stella


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

sirkuk said:


> That sounds very erotic in a gay sort of way :what:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


All those soapy suds !

Are you coming out to play big boy ?


----------



## meganeRS (Jun 20, 2012)

Paddy_R said:


> That's not upsetting the neighbours, my car washing caused me (or the rest of my family) not to speak to my neighbours for about 10 years. Well I say we didn't speak I said hello and they ignored me totally. It was my inability to stop the water running down the gravel track at the front of the houses on the hill we live on that was their issue. I think I posted this before but the guy has only started talking to me since his wife died, he must be at least 90 years old though.


my neighbor came out and said a similar thing that the water was running onto his drive. i told him how was it any different than when it rains or does he blame me for that too, he soon shut up and went back inside, old fossil.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Could you come and trim my wifes bush?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

you can pick your friends but unfortunately not your neighbours , ive got a king sized idiot next to me .
sent us a solicitors letter last year , after we applied for planning to extend my garage ,when i pulled him and asked wtf he did that for .
his answer was because i hadnt asked him if i could extend the garage .
total muppet .
planning was approved


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> *you can pick your friends but unfortunately not your neighbours *, ive got a king sized idiot next to me .
> sent us a solicitors letter last year , after we applied for planning to extend my garage ,when i pulled him and asked wtf he did that for .
> his answer was because i hadnt asked him if i could extend the garage .
> total muppet .
> planning was approved


Ain't that the truth!

We own a restaurant, have owned it for 29 years. Was also a restaurant for at least 10 years prior to us taking it over. It has a walk in freezer with an external motor on the roof. Again it's been there since before we got here.

Old, noisy motor gave up the ghost in March so we replaced it with a new one. Old one was squat and square, new one is tall (about 8"s taller than old one) and thin because it's got a larger fan which makes it almost silent in operation.

Get a letter from local council 2 weeks later "following up an enquiry regarding installation of a new cooling unit." Read, neighbour (who has only been there for around 5 years) has complained about it. They couldn't divulge if it was a neighbours complaint, but they may as well have done when they also said there was a complaint about the noise!!

Tried explaining to the building inspector that it's not a new installation but replacement only to be rebuffed with "Do you have any pictures of the roof how it was previously?" :wall: Have requested they come out and look at the unit with me and/or our fridge bloke as you can still see the mounting points of the old unit. "That isn't necessary, Mr. X has already been out to inspect and taken the required photographs" Which I assume must be from the neighbours garden, unless he gained access to our roof without our consent... 

Currently awaiting an outcome

EDIT:
The white box is the unit in question! And the massive tree that is actually blocking most of their view of it is in their garden, and half hanging into our back area


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

This is another one of those stories which proves the old saying 'Nowt so strange as folk' - resonates as true as it ever did!

To answer the couple of questions,

1. Should you have touched the hedge - yes if it had grown on to your property. He probably went mad because he was ashamed of the fact someone else was doing his gardening!

2. Do you think he understand about detailing? - Probably he will understand, but won't be bothered enough to do it himself!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

m1pui said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> We own a restaurant, have owned it for 29 years. Was also a restaurant for at least 10 years prior to us taking it over. It has a walk in freezer with an external motor on the roof. Again it's been there since before we got here.
> 
> ...


Get the tree cut back. If it overhangs yours you can legally do it. Be worth hassling neighbour back too about the tree, if even just to wind him up!!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Darlofan said:


> Get the tree cut back. If it overhangs yours you can legally do it. Be worth hassling neighbour back too about the tree, if even just to wind him up!!


Spoke to someone from council yesterday and I have to put forward a full application complete with plans/tech drawings :wall:

May or may not raise the issue about the tree, after I get our planning sorted of course. If this really does get awkward I'm half tempted to raise it at an official/council level if possible. But the other side of me thinks that if my application gets passed, everytime they see the motor it will wind them up more that they've complained, we've jumped through the hoops, and nothing has come of it.

We don't use the back area of our property so the tree has never bothered us massively. We've always got on alright with the neighbours in questions and trimmed lower hanging branches in the past ourselves. It must be about 4 years since he's had it properly cut back as I remember letting the guy into our back so he could get to both sides.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

m1pui said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> We own a restaurant, have owned it for 29 years. Was also a restaurant for at least 10 years prior to us taking it over. It has a walk in freezer with an external motor on the roof. Again it's been there since before we got here.
> 
> ...


He, sir, is what should be referred to as a weapons grade .


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

That fridge motor is like people who move near a church and complain about the bells ringing or cattle mooing!


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

We know how you're feeling, we replaced a boundary fence with the permission of next door, we paid and didn't expect them to contribute.

They contributed alright along with the help of their parents and bullying tactics, told us we had gone over the original boundary and was trying to nick their drive!.

We had a company fit the fence not a bodge job, deeds were out the lot.....stressful times, it burst our bubble!

Nothing council/legal wise was dragged up thankfully, six months later they moved!
Some people are just born to be trouble causers and cause others stress.

Get the overhang cut down using your frustration and present it the neighbour in question for him to dispose of!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The world can be full of prize Dick heads I'm lucky with my direct neighbours but there's a nodder in the flats opposite which has allocated parking he has 3 motors 1 being a van he's parked so bad in the past it caused the road to be blocked ! Its a 2 bedroom flat he lives in , Everyone parks like nobs I'm glad I've got a driveway and I removed the little front garden to and block paved it to make 2 more spaces


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

DiscoTD5 said:


> That fridge motor is like people who move near a church and complain about the bells ringing or cattle mooing!


We live opposite the church, our new next door ******s moved in and after 2 months turned up at the parish council meeting to ask them to have the bells silenced that chime on the hour.... Answer they got was did you not notice the church when you viewed the property! Everyone laughed at them, needless to say it wasn't the best introduction to the village. But...... Rather than head down I feel like a prat they told the room they intended to go to the county council and have an inspector come out to measure noise levels. They were told that as the church and the bell had been there possible 300 years before there house they had no chance. Like normal people people they decided to give up and accept it and that they would probably get used to it. ...... Did they heck they tried to take the church of England to court!

They have since moved!!


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Bmwjc said:


> We live opposite the church, our new next door ******s moved in and after 2 months turned up at the parish council meeting to ask them to have the bells silenced that chime on the hour.... Answer they got was did you not notice the church when you viewed the property! Everyone laughed at them, needless to say it wasn't the best introduction to the village. But...... Rather than head down I feel like a prat they told the room they intended to go to the county council and have an inspector come out to measure noise levels. They were told that as the church and the bell had been there possible 300 years before there house they had no chance. Like normal people people they decided to give up and accept it and that they would probably get used to it. ...... Did they heck they tried to take the church of England to court!
> 
> They have since moved!!


I live next to a Church. Nowt wrong with clock chiming or the bells rang as a peel by people who know what they are doing but a monotonous bell ringing as a call to worship at 8.00am and 10.30am for half an hour at a time is taking the pee.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Ive got some numpties moved in 3 doors down, the trouble house !

Just caught one of the guys changing his oil on the street outside his house, 

basically straight onto the street near an open drain !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I told him there is a tip nearby, not interested.


----------

